# LED lights from Ebay?



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

I was looking at this:
Aquarium Tank Clip Lamp White Blue 60 LED Clamp Light | eBay

There are many similar lights with different designs from Chinese sellers on Ebay.
Does anyone own one of these? Is it any good?


----------



## elsa36 (Oct 2, 2011)

Are they cheap?
I want to buy one


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It doesn't say the Watts of the LEDs which makes me think it might not be powerful enough for most plants.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

snail said:


> It doesn't say the Watts of the LEDs which makes me think it might not be powerful enough for most plants.


Good point.

I found another one and it's even cheaper. It's 36 LEDs (3 blue, 33 white), power 5W, 5000 lux. How would that do on a 60 litre aquarium?

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not an expert on the subject but from what I understand: The problem with that is it is low power LEDs that make up 5 Watts. Low power LEDs don't have the power to penetrate water very deeply. LED lights used for aquarium plants use high power LEDs. So it might not have many LEDs but each LED is at least 1 Watt (3 Watts and 5 Watts are also used). A light with ten 1 watt LEDs would be worth looking at for example. Or one with three 5 watts LEDs.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

snail said:


> I'm not an expert on the subject but from what I understand: The problem with that is it is low power LEDs that make up 5 Watts. Low power LEDs don't have the power to penetrate water very deeply. LED lights used for aquarium plants use high power LEDs. So it might not have many LEDs but each LED is at least 1 Watt (3 Watts and 5 Watts are also used). A light with ten 1 watt LEDs would be worth looking at for example. Or one with three 5 watts LEDs.


You certainly are more of an expert on this subject than me. 

Anyway thanks for the input. I guess I'll stay away from these. Unless I decide to build an aquarium without plants. I'm still in the planning process.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Also as most people might not know is that LED's lose there intensity over time. It just depends how much you use them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been looking into doing DIY LEDs for my 15 gallon for ages but so far I've been too scared to start because there are so many options and all the numbers get complicated! I've also looked at the ones sold at the LFS for plants but they are so expensive.


----------

